# Help - Dislodged USB Port on mod



## Mahir (10/9/20)

Hi guys, 

So my Ijust S micro USB port shifted out of place 

I don't know how it happened 

Any recommendations


----------



## Mahir (10/9/20)

This mod is only 3 days old ek se


----------



## Ugi (10/9/20)

Take it back

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (10/9/20)

Mahir said:


> This mod is only 3 days old ek se



Oh how awful! I can help you with a new battery if you're interested. PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (10/9/20)

Ugi said:


> Take it back



I purchased it from Vape Junction. 
Tried contacting them many times throughout the day. 

No response.


----------



## Mahir (10/9/20)

Are there any Vape Junction reps on this forum that can help?


----------



## Hooked (11/9/20)

Mahir said:


> Are there any Vape Junction reps on this forum that can help?



@Mahir Vape Junction is not a supporting vendor on the forum. 

FYI if you want to know who is, go to the Home page and scroll down. You'll see a list of Diamond supporting vendors, Local vendors and International vendors. 

What it means to be a supporting vendor on the forum is that you pay X amount per month and you are then allowed to advertise your products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/20)

@Mahir 

Although Vape Junction isn't a supporting vendor on the forum, there could well be someone from Vape Junction who is an ordinary forum member. However, they might not have seen your post, since the title doesn't mention Vape Junction.

I suggest that you change the title to include the name Vape Junction, which would then call their attention to it. And if you get no joy from them after another week, you could post a review (stick to the facts without throwing your toys out of the cot, even though you might be disappointed and frustrated) in the sub-forum *REVIEWS - Vendor Reviews - Local. *(Scroll down the Home Page and you will find the sub-forum).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (11/9/20)

Mahir said:


> I purchased it from Vape Junction.
> Tried contacting them many times throughout the day.
> 
> No response.



Haha.....good luck with that one.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/9/20)

Mahir said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So my Ijust S micro USB port shifted out of place
> 
> ...


Does this mod have an inbuilt battery ?
if the warranty claim and all other options fail, just drop it by me I will see if I can fix it. I am not that far from you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

